# Roth fever



## AdamD (Mar 9, 2014)

Am I the only one suffering from this at the moment? With all the roths we've seen here lately I can't help but find myself itching for more. I've started saving to buy a group of NBS roths and later a flask of the next generation. I've got it bad. Does anyone know of any publications on roths specifically?


----------



## Justin (Mar 9, 2014)

the condition is incurable.

for info, check out some articles here

http://slipperorchidblog.com/?cat=13


----------



## AdamD (Mar 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> the condition is incurable.
> 
> for info, check out some articles here
> 
> http://slipperorchidblog.com/?cat=13



Yea I read all of those too. Anything that caches on google I've read. Thanks though!


----------



## abax (Mar 9, 2014)

Uh oh!


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 10, 2014)

You will continue to suffer in the next weeks because it's just the beginning of the roth. season! :rollhappy:

For example, I have 12 roths in spike... oke: 

But it's your chance to begin your collection now because roths are now less expensive (a little...) and with selection work, you can find seedlings with big potential and faster to grow.

Be careful, rothschildianum is an incredible drug.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 10, 2014)

My total now is 11 roths and it ranges from NBS to multigrowth plants and I'm still looking at some crosses to add. I should really stop lol. :rollhappy:


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 10, 2014)

eggshells said:


> I should really stop lol. :rollhappy:



Not possible...:evil:


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 10, 2014)

Now that I bloomed a Paph roth, I can see why this species can be just as addictive as Phal gigantea.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 10, 2014)

bigleaf said:


> Now that I bloomed a Paph roth, I can see why this species can be just as addictive as Phal gigantea.



Did you see one of your plant's siblings went for $265 on eBay? I think you may have had some impact on the price considering the last sib went for about half that price...
I know what you're thinking. No, it wasn't me. I didn't even bid oddly enough. I know how I want to fulfill my Roth craving and am saving up to do it right. 

But I wonder if the winner is on this forum?


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 10, 2014)

I didn't bid on it either although I was watching it 

I can't help but wondering how the other sibling turn out. Surely some of them have already flowered.


----------



## polyantha (Mar 11, 2014)

I have 19 roths at the moment, the giant one is in spike now. Just ordered a flask from taiwan (bear x tiger) , one from the US (leo x new horizon) and a division from Belgium wich could produce flowers 40cm NS when multigrowth in the future. Roths are incredible!


----------



## emydura (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm a bit of a roth addict as well. I have 22 roths of varying sizes although a few aren't in the best of health and might be a battle to grow on. I have only flowered two of these but I hope to flower another 2-3 next season. I'm looking forward to flower these newer darker clones in the future. They are just amazing.


----------



## Stone (Mar 11, 2014)

emydura said:


> > I have 22 roths
> 
> 
> 
> 22!, I thought I should stop at 6!....Maybe not :evil:


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a few (dozen or so) too. Had to fork out for some NFS imports as I cant wait for flasklings to grow up!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 12, 2014)

You should check out Orchid Inn seedling list of roths. He has a nice cross:

Paph rothschildianum 'Mont Millais' x 'Perfection' at $60 with a leafspan of 20-24cm.

Both parents are really dark and awarded with FCC


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes, it could be a good choice.

Mon Millais is an excellent roth for breeding. It prouves that since many years.

For Perfection, what is a good roth. (but not at all the best from MM x Val), I would be more careful about potential breeding.
At this time, I didn't see yet an awarded bloom from a cross with Perfection. Maybe is it too soon but I think TON have already bloomed several of them. And of course, I didn't see all pictures from this cross.
I would be curious to see more.


----------



## emydura (Mar 12, 2014)

Stone said:


> emydura said:
> 
> 
> > 22!, I thought I should stop at 6!....Maybe not :evil:
> ...


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 12, 2014)

@Emydura: Keep your calm! 
I'm not affirmative. I just wanted to tell a very nice flower is not always a good parent.

For example, lots of MM X Val are good and awarded but lots of are too not good because of Val.

So, if you cross (MM x Val) X (MM x Val), you will have plants with Val characteristics while we search to obtain MM charactéristics. So, genetic is not sure.
It's why I'm not a fanatic to buy this kind of crosses. But maybe I'm wrong.

For the MM x Perfection, more chances to obtain MM characteristics. So, it could be a good choice with a little luck...

PS: I tried too Perfection X Gigantic.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 12, 2014)

Another example. My friend Paul bought some years ago "Knight Challenge x Titanic" to Sam. 
When I saw the parent, I told him "very very good choice!" I was very optimistic with this cross

http://www.orchidweb.jp/orchidshow/kobe2002/blue_ribbon.htm

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/InterOrShow/Hinuma/Hinuma03/enhinuma2.html

2 are better than Perfection for me.

Look at the result, not at all the parents level: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17088

All that to tell the best is to think about all possibilities and of course to buy in flasks to increase luck.

PS: In this case, I supposed the plant was right labelled but it's not possible to check...


----------



## Justin (Mar 12, 2014)

Depends what you like. In my view the breeding should not be just to replicate the homogeneous "flat, round, and dark" that judges love (and like you get with the MM progeny), but to create nuances like you get with Perfection. In my eyes the downswept petals of Perfection are very elegant.

I too am eager to see how more seedlings bloom out. I have grown flasks of Rex x Perfection and Gigantic x Perfection that I hope will be nice, but still a couple years away for me.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes, you're completely right.
But the majority of breeders (US, Taiwan and Japan) are following the same direction what is judge standard "flat, round and dark".
Perfection is not an exception. Just it was the 1st one famous to bloom of this new generation.
If Perfection was judged now, not sure it would be FCC because standard is more and more "flat, round and dark". While it's really a very nice one roth.

So, when I choose a cross, I prefer parents from differents breeding line to increase the possibilities and to have more diversity in descendants.


----------



## emydura (Mar 12, 2014)

Justin said:


> Depends what you like. In my view the breeding should not be just to replicate the homogeneous "flat, round, and dark" that judges love (and like you get with the MM progeny), but to create nuances like you get with Perfection. In my eyes the downswept petals of Perfection are very elegant.
> 
> I too am eager to see how more seedlings bloom out. I have grown flasks of Rex x Perfection and Gigantic x Perfection that I hope will be nice, but still a couple years away for me.



So how big are your Gigantic x Perfection seedling's Justin?


----------



## eggshells (Mar 12, 2014)

Speaking of Roth fever. Me and my friend Paphman910 are getting Purple Boy x Six Fay. Should be nice.


----------



## Justin (Mar 12, 2014)

David asksed: "So how big are your Gigantic x Perfection seedling's Justin?"

the biggest ones are about 10" or so in 4" pots. 

I did an inventory of my roths when i was repotting this winter and found i have about 130 roths with about 35 of those being mature plants, BS plants and some awarded divisions. i've flowered a dozen roths myself so far so still have a lot more to go 

I just got my latest flask of 'New Horizon' x 'Raptor' yesterday which had about 30 seedlings in it so that will add more to the population


----------



## Justin (Mar 12, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Speaking of Roth fever. Me and my friend Paphman910 are getting Purple Boy x Six Fay. Should be nice.



awesome.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow so much talk about Paph rothschildianum 'Perfection'. I sure like the Paph rothschildianum 'Titanic' that Fabrice mentioned (link) as I have a seedling with that parent with Jamoboree Gold from Paphanatics


----------



## polyantha (Mar 12, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Speaking of Roth fever. Me and my friend Paphman910 are getting Purple Boy x Six Fay. Should be nice.



I have the same cross too in FS. Both Purple Boy and Purple Dream are progenies of the OZ-770 that has very nice red-purple flowers. Here it was crossed with MM. Purple boy has good colour and six fay bloomed with six flowers. (Six Fay is Val x MM btw.)


----------



## emydura (Mar 12, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Speaking of Roth fever. Me and my friend Paphman910 are getting Purple Boy x Six Fay. Should be nice.



I have two Purple Dream x Six Fay with the biggest 20 inches across. I just noticed this plant has a new growth coming through although I think it is still a long way from flowering. It is nice to know it has survived the quarantine process and is growing well. My other plant did get a bit of rot but the new leaves are growing nicely so I think it will be fine albeit a little messy. This cross seems to have really narrow leaves. 



Justin said:


> David asksed: "So how big are your Gigantic x Perfection seedling's Justin?"
> 
> the biggest ones are about 10" or so in 4" pots.
> 
> ...



My biggest is the same size as yours so the race is on. 

Now that is a serious addiction.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 12, 2014)

emydura said:


> I have two Purple Dream x Six Fay with the biggest 20 inches across. I just noticed this plant has a new growth coming through although I think it is still a long way from flowering. It is nice to know it has survived the quarantine process and is growing well. My other plant did get a bit of rot but the new leaves are growing nicely so I think it will be fine albeit a little messy. This cross seems to have really narrow leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Six Fay is nice. It has 6 flowers on a tall stem. I am getting Black Eagle x Tiger as well. I really like Tiger's Dorsal. It's packing some serious dorsal.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 12, 2014)

Another photo of TN-Tiger


----------



## emydura (Mar 12, 2014)

That 'Six Fay' clone is incredible. Great petal stance and a wonderful dorsal and 6 flowers to boot. WOW. I hope my seedlings look a lot like that with some purple thrown in. I have another 'Six Fay' cross with 'Wild Select'. I bought this as a flowering size plant so it cost a bit more. Unfortunately it flowered in quarantine and the stresses of both were a bit too much. The plant went really backwards and the new growth rotted. It has initiated a new growth so there is hope but it will be a long slow recovery at best.

I do love that 'Tiger' dorsal. I have two 'TC-5' x 'Tiger' with the biggest 22 inches across. Nice chunky leaves on those. 'TC-5' seems to have really nicely spaced flowers so hopefully that will carry through to the seedlings.


----------



## Justin (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah some of those roths from Taiwan are DARN nice! Much better than some of the crosses that have been wholesaled here in the US.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 12, 2014)

With informations from a Taiwan friend, TC-5 and Black-Eagle would be the same plant with this flower:






To be honest, I have some doubt about this flower. For me, it looks like some Lady Isabel x roth… But I'm not sure. Just this special dorsal and petals. There's something that bothers me.
What's your opinion?

I have too several crosses with Tiger, Purple boy, Purple dream, TC5, Black Eagle. All the flower are good but as with all crosses, we need a little luck to have a superior one.
I have currently 12 roths in spike and several from those parents.
Again some days to weeks. ;-)


----------



## emydura (Mar 12, 2014)

Fabrice said:


> Wit
> 
> To be honest, I have some doubt about this flower. For me, it looks like some Lady Isabel x roth… But I'm not sure. Just this special dorsal and petals. There's something that bothers me.
> What's your opinion?
> ;-)



I see what you mean. If someone put this photo in front of me and said it was a Lady Isabel x roth I wouldn't think twice. But then I'm not 100% sure it is not a full roth.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 12, 2014)

To me it looks like authentic roth. Look at the stami of the above flower


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes maybe you're right.

But even with the staminode (I don't see enough on this picture), it will be difficult to judge.
If the flower took the main genetic characteristics of rothschildianum the 1st and again the 2nd time, it will be same thing for the staminode. So, it will be very similar to a rothschildianum staminode.
No, I think we can talk about that but we'll never know.

What is sure, some Lady Rothschild are sometimes very similar to roth.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 12, 2014)

But how about Z2135 x DF ... Does anyone have infor/pictures on those?


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 12, 2014)

DF = Dou Fong (or Dou Fang). It would be a (very good!) wild collected plant:






And Z2135 means the cross Rex x MM; so, there are of course many Z2135.

I bloomed this cross 2 years ago but my plant was disappointing.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25179


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 12, 2014)

Fabrice said:


> DF = Dou Fong (or Dou Fang). It would be a (very good!) wild collected plant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pictures! Looks like the roth flower petal is trying to scratch it's back!

oke:


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 12, 2014)

Probably a small problem with its ass...:ninja:


----------



## AdamD (Mar 12, 2014)

You all are killing me here! Some incredible things going on in Roth breeding and production. Justin- how was your flask from Sam? Ive been eyeing that cross for too long. I'm afraid he's going to sell out of it before I save up to get it. I've been racking up overtime lately building a greenhouse for the StL Cardinals new Ballpark Village. Unfortunately it will house drunks, not plants... But it's a very neat project. And it's helping me expand my meager Roth collection!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 13, 2014)

Doesn't anyone like rothschildianum 'Borneo' any more? In a way I'm only partially kidding, but I am partially serious. The line bred roths are starting to look like complex white Phals, truly the product of the breeder's art, wonderful to look at, but missing some of the charm of the original version of the species. What I like about 'Borneo' is that it is no where near as large a plant as most roths. You can bloom it in a 3 inch pot, and a mature plant with multiple growths won't need more than a 4 inch pot. It has its faults, narrow petals by todays standards. Small size flower, but compared to its foliage, the flower has impact. 

I just bought 2 flasks from Sam Tsui. ('Leo' SM/JOGA x 'New Horizon' FCC/AOS) couldn't resist a cross with my name in the parentage. Also a one that hasn't come in yet. So I too am on the band wagon, I do like the modern breeding, but I have a fondness for the older clones too. I have 1 previously bloomed (MM x Rex) and 3 or 4 NBS roths of various crosses. The one I have bloomed this century was mediocre at best. In the dark ages I had 'Janet' FCC/AOS that had a clear provenance to Janet & Lee Kuhn (not one of the miss-labeled impostors) but due to my own bungling I killed it in the late 1990s. I did bloom it 3 times before it died, and it was glorious. Its measurements compared favorably with any roth awarded right up until about 2000 or so. Now the modern ones have much wider segments and are a little bit larger on natural spread. If I saw a division of it, or 'Commander' or 'Excelsior' available for less than $500 I would snap it up again in a heartbeat. 

I had gotten good advice from a mentor Paph grower decades ago. Buy six or more seedlings of a cross, rather than one seedling of six crosses. If you bloom six from one cross, odds are in your favor that at least one of the six will be significantly better than the rest. (and odds are good one will be a dog). Compost the dogs, gift or sell the rest, keep the one. You might get lucky buying just one, but if I can I like to buy groups of seedlings or flasks.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 13, 2014)

That brings up a great question Leo. How do you think 'Perfection' or 'Raptor' would do if it were introduced into the wild?


----------



## emydura (Mar 13, 2014)

Leo Schordje said:


> If I saw a division of it, or 'Commander' or 'Excelsior' available for less than $500 I would snap it up again in a heartbeat.
> .



I could have got a single growth division of Janet for a lot less than $500. Now you are making me regret that miss. I assume it was the legitimate Janet although I had never seen it in flower.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 14, 2014)

@Leo: I agree with you except about the beginning of your post.
Yes, we can like Borneo and I would be very happy to have this piece of rothschildianum story in my collection. 
But don't forget Rex is wild collected, Mont Millais is wild collected, Dou Fong is wild collected, Nikko Shogun is wild collected, etc…
And they didn't wait human to produce wonderful flower (compared to Borneo what is a compact roth, one of the 1st discover but in my taste, not really charming like the famous wild collected Mont Millais for example and maybe the worst flower for a wild collected plant.)

As tells my Taiwanese friend (about one of his wild collected rothschildianum with 6 flowers and very good flower), the natur is a good breeder too.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 14, 2014)

I do like it too in fact. I call them "skinny" roths. I have an excelsior x red glory. I saw a cross (from JPMC) with excelsior is one of the parent and I really liked it. Unfortunately, it is the slowest growing of my rothschildianum seedlings. It could be the clone or it could be the cross. I am leaning towards the former.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 14, 2014)

@ Eggshells, speed of growth. There is always a range of growth rate in a batch of seedlings, Every flask I have ever planted out has had one or two that gallop ahead of the pack, sometimes blooming as much as 2 years before the next group to start blooming. Then there will be the 'middle' of the bunch. Then there will be the stragglers. A friend raised a flask of (MM x Rex), one seedling galloped ahead and bloomed in only 3 years! Yes, it really was only 3 years from flask. The flower was nice, but nothing remarkable. The next seedling to bloom was at 5 years, and had a better flower. The majority came in at 6, 7 & 8 years. Unfortunately he got out of orchids, sold his plants. I lost track of where his 3 year roth ended up. This was some 15 years ago. But there is always a range in growth rate of seedlings. One plant will proves nothing in characterizing all the progeny of a cross. But a sampling of 6 seedlings will say something about the whole cross.  You need more seedlings.


----------



## Justin (Mar 14, 2014)

I for one am in love with old school roths like Borneo, which is actually a pretty nice flower in my eyes. Same for Charles E.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 14, 2014)

Fabrice said:


> @Leo: I agree with you except about the beginning of your post.
> Yes, we can like Borneo and I would be very happy to have this piece of rothschildianum story in my collection.
> But don't forget Rex is wild collected, Mont Millais is wild collected, Dou Fong is wild collected, Nikko Shogun is wild collected, etc…
> And they didn't wait human to produce wonderful flower (compared to Borneo what is a compact roth, one of the 1st discover but in my taste, not really charming like the famous wild collected Mont Millais for example and maybe the worst flower for a wild collected plant.)
> ...



OK, actually you are right that a large number of the seedlings available now are only F1 from wild collected stock. I'll grant you that. I overstated the case. I did exaggerate the situation. 

But even if 'Borneo' is one of the smaller WC rothschildianum, it is far from the worst, in my mind the worst is 'Charles E', mainly for its paucity of flowers, infrequent flowering and generally poor growth characteristics which it does pass on into its progeny. I have also seen un-named seedlings of many crosses, including (MM x Rex) that were clearly inferior to 'Borneo'. Not all new seedlings will have great flowers. For awards to mean something 80% or more shown should be declined for awards. 'Borneo' has really nice dark coloring. A lot of recent seed crosses are made using parents with light or white backgrounds to their flowers, such as Mount Milais. I personally am fond of rothschildianums with more yellow in the background of their flowers, such roth 'Old Mill' HCC/AOS - the award was to a first bloom seedling, I've seen it on subsequent blooms and it is pretty good, better than HCC in my book. My point is that most the new crosses are emphasizing only one direction of possible 'looks' for a rothschildianum flower. Rothschildianum with the exception of maybe a half dozen plants was lost to cultivation during WWII. The Collinette Expedition which re-introduced wild collected roths back into cultivation was in 1959, so there has been enough time to possibly be in the F4 generation from wild species. The 'Old Mill' clone was from a batch of seedlings produced by Rex van Delden back in the 1970s.

Anyway, don't get me wrong, I like the bigger than..., more flower than...., flatter than...., whiter background with darker stripes than..... say 'Mount Milais'. I do like these flowers. But I also like the darker colors over yellow. And I like the more compact plants too.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes Leo, you're right.

First I confused Borneo and Charles Edouard…

And then, I judged on photos and there's often a big difference with the reality…

So, I would be really happy to receive a division from your Borneo to judge it correctly! oke::rollhappy:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 21, 2014)

I once had 200 seedlings from 11 different crosses but it was difficult keeping my enthusiasm alive for roths (slow growing and having 3 adults die from rot before they bloomed)...i am down to 3 OR x MM , SC x Perfection and a couple others as well as three budding/ blooming adults..I kinda have a small bug again for a flask and inquired about the raptor flask Sam has..he may have one left...but I definitely want to keep my small seedling count to a minimum. May buy his package deal down the line for NBS plants.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 21, 2014)

I would highly recommend it. I got the all Japanese breeding package and I'm now thinking about getting the other NBS package down the line. I repotted them Saturday, roots looked good and actively growing! Justin got the second to last Raptor flask. That was about a month ago, so hard telling if Sam has any left.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 21, 2014)

he has two left from a shipment from last week ..i will be getting one


----------



## AdamD (Apr 21, 2014)

Ugh I'd hate to get it and systematically decimate what could possibly be the last flask of potentially the greatest roth cross to date... You know? I couldn't live with that guilt!


----------



## Justin (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice buy...My raptor flask had high plant count and is growing very well. I had no losses from this flask.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 22, 2014)

roths are pretty easy to deflask...and seem to do much better than any other paph seedlings in my experience..


----------



## Justin (Apr 22, 2014)

'New Horizon' x 'Raptor' flask pictorial:





With Sam's flasks and my conditions I have good luck leaving most of the agar on--I just wash enough off so as not to disturb the roots. 

The flask spent 3 weeks in a humidity tent with the end open for air circulation, and is now out growing with the rest of the plants...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 22, 2014)

i had great success with washing all the agar off and separating them..young roth roots seem to be very tuff


----------



## AdamD (Apr 22, 2014)

Jealous! Very nice seedlings. You guys are killing me with roth envy... Most look bigger than my PEoYs 6 months out of flask!


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 23, 2014)

Very nice seedlings! I hope same for me in some weeks.

And about this cross, I hope the potential will be same than the 2 parents. But not sure. Surprise in some years...


----------



## orchideya (Apr 23, 2014)

Newb question:
I have noticed lots of water drips on the seedlings. Is it ok to leave it?
I spend half hour after each watering wiping my 6 flasks worth of seedlings with small q-tip to make sure there is no single water drop left. Is that overkill? My seedlings are in the orchid tank with 60-70% humidity and fan turning on every 2-3 hours for half hour.
Thanks.


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2014)

yes it's overkill 

it is fine to just let them dry out, but you do need gentle air circulation.

the only time i ever have problems with water left on plant leaves is if the water has dripped down from a higher-up plant. i try to avoid that happening at all costs.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 23, 2014)

new addition.. New Horizon x Raptor..if these do well, I will jump back on the roth bandwagon..some are small but all of them had excellent roots


----------



## AdamD (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, you do individual pots out of flask? How the success rate?


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2014)

I had over 30 in my flask too. Now just to wait 8 years.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 23, 2014)

AdamD said:


> Wow, you do individual pots out of flask? How the success rate?


the roths are relatively easy to sort out..their roots are pretty flexible..unlike everything else..and I want to be able to keep them in the same pot for a few years (they seem to hate repotting) so I use a loose mix of perlite, medium bark and some sphagnum

with the other 11 roth flasks I had almost 100 percent success rate but I grew in CHC and they needed repotting every six months , which seemed to slow them down quite a bit beyond their normal slowing down when they are about four or five inch LS


----------



## AdamD (Apr 23, 2014)

For me the 4-5" ls is the hardest sized plant to keep alive and healthy, no matter what species. I don't know why. The first individual pot is where I've lost the bulk majority of my plants. It's hard to care for that many individual plants of that size I guess. I'll get it right some day...


----------



## Justin (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's an update on my NH x Raptor flask after 4 months.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 7, 2014)

Woohoo! Good looking seedlings. I recently repotted my PEoY seedlings, not as many roots as I had hoped for. But incidentally, I knocked over one compot and to my astonishment, 2" long hairy roots only 2 weeks later! Just needed a fresh mix to get them going.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 7, 2014)

@ justin

mine are growing well too...look the same as yours


----------



## Bjorn (Aug 8, 2014)

looking good!


----------



## Justin (Jan 10, 2015)

My fever's getting hotter!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 10, 2015)

Justin said:


> My fever's getting hotter!
> 
> View attachment 9996
> 
> ...


I'm jealous!

I only have four roths of which two might reach BS before I decide to give up.


----------



## AdamD (Jan 10, 2015)

Ah! What are the crosses?

My biggest one is just putting up it's 7th leaf and a new growth. Shouldn't be long now. Maybe next blooming season.


----------



## Justin (Jan 10, 2015)

AdamD said:


> Ah! What are the crosses?
> 
> My biggest one is just putting up it's 7th leaf and a new growth. Shouldn't be long now. Maybe next blooming season.



yep sounds like one more year...

the seedling is 'Arthit' x 'Butterfly'...the bigger plant is my division of roth MM.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 11, 2015)

Hehe, both of my 'biggest' roths have seven leaves (although I think one of them will lose one, maybe two, due to some mistreatment during repot) but no new growths in sight. 

I do love monitoring how much the one from Asendorfer has grown however. If it keeps this pace up it will be the first one to reach BS, despite being the smallest one when I got them. The leaves have started to grow wider too, so it doesn't look as much like a baby plant anymore. I guess it's reaching adolescence.


----------



## Justin (Jan 11, 2015)

while there are exceptions, generally the plant will flower when it can keep 8 leaves and has a 1/3 mature second growth. roths are also sharply seasonal, and here in the US February-April is the normal blooming period.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 11, 2015)

Justin said:


> while there are exceptions, generally the plant will flower when it can keep 8 leaves and has a 1/3 mature second growth. roths are also sharply seasonal, and here in the US February-April is the normal blooming period.


Oh, that's good to know for future reference. Thanks.


----------



## Justin (Jan 11, 2015)

Here are trays of roths from orchid zone (right) and orchid inn (left)...expecting to see some buds on these soon.




And here's the next generation getting ready...various Perfection and Canadian Club crosses from OI along with some other crosses.


----------



## AdamD (Jan 11, 2015)

Beauties, both the plants and the grow space. My grow room has bark and algae all over the tile floor... Good growing and housekeeping!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 11, 2015)

Lock your doors!! What a healthy looking collection. Let me know if your want to part with one!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 11, 2015)

nice plants!..all I have is the raptor x new horizon cross..they are a good growing batch. I hope I keep them until they mature


----------



## AdamD (Jan 11, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> nice plants!..all I have is the raptor x new horizon cross..they are a good growing batch. I hope I keep them until they mature



If you don't... oke:


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 11, 2015)

Justin said:


> Here are trays of roths from orchid zone (right) and orchid inn (left)...expecting to see some buds on these soon.
> 
> View attachment 10002
> 
> ...




Hi Justin:

I was wondering how many bulbs are you using to grow the roths! They look beautiful!


----------



## Justin (Jan 12, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> Hi Justin:
> 
> I was wondering how many bulbs are you using to grow the roths! They look beautiful!



Thanks! The mature plants are under a 250W HPS lamp (there's another shelf with a 250W MH). The seedlings were all grown under 4x4' T-12 shoplights on each shelf.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 12, 2015)

trays of roths!!!! You guys are killing me.............


----------



## polyantha (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow justin, looking forward to see the MM.


----------

